# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  ديكورات للحيطان داخليه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*


*طبعاً محسوبتكم مجنونة ديكورات وبيوت وأثاث {فاخر؛ جميل ؛ جديد ؛ واسلوب راقي ؛ وغالي}*

*طبعا الحيطان او الجدار اكيد اله نصيب من الشغل واله نصيب من الطله* 
*مش حيط ساده ونحط برواز عليها ونحكي ياللا شي انحط عليها والسلام* 
*اذا اشتغلتوا على ابيوتكم اشتغلوا للنهايه من الالف الى الياء* 
*يعني اذا مانحتوا على الحيطان حطوا شي غريب على الحيط متل سجادات فاخره ثقيله وشايلته عامود متل الستاره ؛ ركبوا فخارات على الحيطان ؛يكون الحيط مثلا محفر مربعات وينحط جويته شغلات تعطيه رونق تعطيه منظر ؛ وحيطان بينحط عليها مرايات* 
*شغلات حلوه* 
*امي مثلا حاطه الحيط بينزل مي متل الشلال* 
*شي حلو* 
*اتفرجوا ويارب يعجبكم* 


**

**

**

**

*حلو لما بيكون جنب الدرج او غرف الي بيكون مفتوحه ملهاش بيبان متل الصالون بس للضيوف* 


*هلاء بحط صور للدرج لتعرفوا كمان الفن بتصميم الدرج الي بيكون داخل البيت مش درج منفصل للدور التاني* 

**

**

**

*شوفوا الفن بتصاميم الدرج والدرابزين والحيط متل الشباك عليها*

*هلاء بحطلكم صورة الحيط الي عليها مرايات مشان تعرفوا قصدي* 

*بس في موضوع بأذن الله تعالى راح احطها الكم* 
*ديكورات داخل البيت مع الصولون والاثاث الكنب والجلسات وهيك شي مع الديكور الداخلي* 

**

*لا اثاث من غير ديكور ولا ديكور من غير اثاث* 
*بليز للكل شباب صبايا كبار صغار بنسبه للبيوت دايم حطوها علقه بادانيكم* 
*هاي الجمله* 
*الشغله لو تكاسلتوا فيها وكبرتوا بشغله تانيه بضلها ناقصه* 
*بخصوص الديكورات والاثاث لازم الاتنين تشتغلوا عليها كلهم مع بعض والاضاءه شغله تانيه* 
*عنجد لما بدنا نحكي فن بيكون بالديكورات وهندسة البيوت والاثاث والاضاءه والغرف* 
*شي عجيب*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
حلو كثيييييييييير يا باريسيا 

شكرا 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
باريسيا

----------


## ابو عوده

رائع جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تهاني الام

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## لفلى

حلوين

----------


## queen2010

طيب انا ماشوفت اي ديكور لانه جديده ولازم على الأقل يكون عندي 5 ردود عشان اشوفهم طيب شو أعلق  :Eh S(16): شيء غريب

----------


## samah

[read]حلويييييييييييييييييين كتيييييييييييير[align=center][/align][/read]
 :Eh S(15):  :Icon15:  :Eh S(15):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

والله انهم روعه

----------

